# OTA EPG Data missing



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got all my locals working with program data except two channels, PBS & FOX. Any ideas why these two OTA channels will not sync up? I've tried deleting and re-adding the locals but still can't get any guide data for them. The Sat. locals of course work fine but they are not HD and I want to DVR the OTAs via the guide.

thanks


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

It all depends on how good the mapping is and this is defintiely a Your mileage will Vary situation. There is a lot of areas where PBS does not map. As for Fox. IS there anything usual with your fox channel. Example: its HD channels comes in on Sub 02 instead of Sub 01?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Ditto on PBS...I think more do not get PBS OTA data, than do.
On the FOX, we had a similar issue in the STL DMA for a while. It eventually cleared up by deleting the FOX local, doing a hard-reset, then re-adding the local using the manual add. Prior to doing so, be certain to delete it from all lists so no instances exist.
As Ron said, it's most likely to do with your FOX station and not your Dish receivers.
When the issue existed here, it affected the 622 and 811's, but not the 921/942's or 211's.
If you want to pursue it, you would probably be better off addressing the problem with your local FOX affiliate/O&O.


----------



## ctshead (Jan 3, 2006)

Will the vip622 display OTA EPG data in the guide if you dont subscribe to the SAT locals????
I receive 27 ATSC OTA locals, but my vip622 shows no EPG data.
My ATSC TV does show the EPG data, so I know the OTA locals arent messed up.

From what I gather reading other threads, you must pay for the SAT locals to get guide data for the OTA locals?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

ctshead said:


> you must pay for the SAT locals to get guide data for the OTA locals?


Correct.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ctshead said:


> Will the vip622 display OTA EPG data in the guide if you dont subscribe to the SAT locals????
> I receive 27 ATSC OTA locals, but my vip622 shows no EPG data.
> My ATSC TV does show the EPG data, so I know the OTA locals arent messed up.
> 
> From what I gather reading other threads, you must pay for the SAT locals to get guide data for the OTA locals?


This is correct. All Dish receivers do not use PSIP data for guide information.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

ctshead said:


> Will the vip622 display OTA EPG data in the guide if you dont subscribe to the SAT locals????
> I receive 27 ATSC OTA locals, but my vip622 shows no EPG data.
> My ATSC TV does show the EPG data, so I know the OTA locals arent messed up.
> 
> From what I gather reading other threads, you must pay for the SAT locals to get guide data for the OTA locals?


Yes that's what I had to do, pay for the locals then everything started working except fox and PBS...

I tried the deleting and re-adding for Fox but I'll try it again. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Be sure to do a power cord reboot after you delete the fox channel. If your Fox HD is coming in a sub channel other than 01 that might also explain why you are not getting the mapping.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Channel 42.1 (WB/WFLI-TV53) has no EPG info. It never did with my 942, and it still does not with the 622. Can somebody at Dish add this channel into a list somewhere????? How does this happen? I am receiving the satellite broadcast of WFLI-TV53 from Dish, and it has programming guide info, but not the OTA-HD version.

This is an old problem that was never addressed on the 942, so hopefully, now that I have the most current unit--someone may look at it for real this time...


----------



## wmoyes (Mar 18, 2006)

A previous message confirmed that you must subscribe to Sat locals in order for the electronic program guide to show for the OTA locals. Right?

I just had my 622 installed today with a Dish 1000. Until May 5, I cannot receive my Sat locals on the 1000, so I discontinued my locals until May 5, not realizing that I wouldn't be able to get any guide info for the OTA locals. Without the guide info, I can't set up any Dish Pass timers. 

If I resubscribe to the Sat locals, will I then be able to get the program guide for the OTA locals even though I can't actually receive the Sat locals yet?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

wmoyes said:


> If I resubscribe to the Sat locals, will I then be able to get the program guide for the OTA locals even though I can't actually receive the Sat locals yet?


No. The satellite your locals are on MUST be on your system to get the EPG data (even though in real life the EPG data is on every satellite with the nine day guide currently on 110°). Are your locals listed for May 5th? Many are moving sooner than that.


----------



## wmoyes (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm currently locked on to 110, 119, and 129. The installer told me that we're scheduled for our Sat locals to be moved on May 5 (he's an E* installer, not a local retail installer). So, does that qualify as being "on my system"?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> So, does that qualify as being "on my system"?


Not until May 5th. 

BTW: That schedule is subject to change.


----------



## wmoyes (Mar 18, 2006)

Just to reiterate and make sure I understood correctly. Even if I resubscribe to Sat locals, neither the Sat locals nor the OTA locals will show up in the EPG until after the satellite switch on May 5 or whenever?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> Not until May 5th.
> 
> BTW: That schedule is subject to change.


It really stinks that we have to purchase sat locals to get the listing for our OTA channels. Even if we do sub to the sat locals we still don't get the full listings. Example the local PBS station transmits the guide for both the SD 5.1 channel and HD 5.3 PSIP data. Dish doesn't show the info on the 5.3 channel ever. How do I know the data is sent out in the PSIP's? I'm the operations engineer for the station and we monitor the guide data w/ an OTA only unit and it almost always displays the guide data.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

wmoyes said:


> Just to reiterate and make sure I understood correctly. Even if I resubscribe to Sat locals, neither the Sat locals nor the OTA locals will show up in the EPG until after the satellite switch on May 5 or whenever?


Or until you add the correct dish and switch needed to get your locals where they are today. It's only three weeks, and while schedules can change I don't expect E* to have a problem meeting or beating the May 5th date.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I've posted this in the 942 area and once somewhere in here (affter my 622 was installed). I saw this thread title and decided to try one more time...

I subscribe to Chattanooga, TN locals and get OTA guide information for every channel EXCEPT WFLI (WB53/DT42.1). This situation has been present ever since WFLI began broadcasting a digital signal (October of 2005). 

Would somebody at Echostar please add the guide information for this channel? You send me the guide info for your retransmitted version, but all I see for my OTA is "Digital Service".

Thank you.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Some markets are worse than others.
I contacted executive support and they said there are no plans to add guide data for any of the following channels until that OTA HDTV (DTV) channel is also up on Dish. 
This could be a few years since some are smaller stations.

I pointed out in a follow up Email that Direct TV has FULL Guide data for all of these channels and they said there system is different. Dish has to have the channel up on the SATS for the guide data to map. That cant map to channel they do not have on DIsh like Direct TV can.

Others in Omaha with 942s, 811s, 211, and 622 are missing this guide data.
Its a common problem in smaller DMAs.
It is an even more common problem for cities with multiple DMAs. In Omaha we are near 2 other DMA so we have a total of 3 DMAs. 

942 and 622 Missing Guide data in Omaha
==================================
Details on what is Missing
=============================

DTV OTA 6.2 UPN Omaha
DTV OTA 10.2 UPN Nebraska (DMA 20 miles from my house)

DTV OTA 12.5 PBS HD Nebraska PBS
DTV OTA 12.2 Nebraska PBS PBS-U
DTV OTA 12.3 Nebraska PBS PBS Kids

DTV OTA 26.5 PBS HD Nebraska PBS
DTV OTA 26.2 Nebraska PBS PBS-U
DTV OTA 26.3 Nebraska PBS PBS Kids

DTV OTA 32.1 PBS HD Iowa PBS (DMA 10 miles away)
DTV OTA 32.2 PBS Iowa SD feed 

DTV OTA 36.1 PBS HD Iowa PBS (DMA 10 miles away)
DTV OTA 36.2 PBS Iowa SD feed


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Quote: _Dish has to have the channel up on the SATS for the guide data to map. That cant map to channel they do not have on DIsh like Direct TV can._
-------------------------
They carry my missing OTA guide info station on their satellite feed and give me guide info for that version. WFLI - Chattanooga, TN guide info for sat brodcast--yes; guide info for OTA HD version of same station--no.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

scottchez said:


> Some markets are worse than others.
> 
> I pointed out in a follow up Email that Direct TV has FULL Guide data for all of these channels and they said there system is different. Dish has to have the channel up on the SATS for the guide data to map. That cant map to channel they do not have on DIsh like Direct TV can.


DISH will provide OTA guide info for digital channels that they DON'T have on any of their sats. DISH provides EPG info for all the PBS subchannels in SF, but doesn't have the SF locals up in HD. Even when they do, they won't carry the PBS, much less all its subchannels. I'm not even in the SF DMA and get EPG info for 9.1, 9.2, 9.3, 9.4, and 9.5. My local (Sacramento) PBS USED to put the analog 6 guide info on 6.2 but now both 6.1 and 6.2 say "Digital Service" for 240+ hours. It wasn't right before, so this isn't that much worse. DISH has managed to move the analog 13 info from 13.2 to 13.1. For the past 18 months, you couldn't record CBS in HD using the guide, so this is a BIG improvement. It takes DISH getting their act together, not having the OTA digital station available via Sat.


----------

